# anybody know where to find matching family pajamas...



## Vixenmama (Apr 24, 2002)

for a 2 yo boy, a 4 yo girl and mommy and daddy? Hanna Andersson only carries the long john kind. I was hoping for something more pajama-ish. I thought this might be a new Christmas tradition for us...


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Check Gymboree. They carry adult pajamas, but I don't know if they match.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

Try www.snugasabug.com


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I saw some holiday themed adult footed pajamas at Target a couple weeks ago. I don't know if they had matching kid sizes though.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

LandsEnd or LLbean


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

All of these brands have horrificly dangerous flame retardants on them, except the Hanna Anderssons. (They manage it because they aren't sold as PJs.)


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

My kids sleep in nothing but Hanna Andersson long johns and usually the organic variety, but for curiosity sake, what is horrifically dangerous about flame retardant pj's?


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

The Children's Place has some cute ones, both in a pajama and long john style.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 
My kids sleep in nothing but Hanna Andersson long johns and usually the organic variety, but for curiosity sake, what is horrifically dangerous about flame retardant pj's?

I only have a moment to respond.

The first link I could find is: http://www.thegreenguide.com/flame-retardant/

It looks like there are good links on that page with more info, but I don't have time to check them right now. There are a lot of reasons it's bad....but I just don't have time to elaborate, I'm sorry.


----------



## jlip (Sep 30, 2007)

There are REALLY cute holiday family pajama sets at a online boutique www.footstepsclothing.com. The sayings are adorable and i havent found anything like it anywhere. I got a set for me - A VERY MERRY MOMMY, and for my 3 kids A VERY MERRY ME. They love the cute snowman and matching with me. We are going to wear them Christmas eve!


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hanna Andersson.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

the company store.
http://www.thecompanystore.com/dept/...leepwear/3801/


----------



## quakerlady (Mar 11, 2005)

they have lots of family - matching clothes


----------



## adon (Oct 24, 2005)

nick and nora have flannel pjs and others HTH! can also find them at target.

http://www.sleepyheads.com/


----------

